# Liverpool Maritime Museum



## peter drake (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi All

I was at the Liverpool Maritime Museum this weekend and saw a notice on their tug Brockelbank that they were looking for volunteers with engine room experiance to work on the tug on Mondays or Thursdays. If I lived a bit closer I would be there like a shot

Pete


----------



## nick olass (Apr 30, 2009)

Hiya Pete,

I was born and spent close to 50 years living in Liverpool before relocating to Wales, and, I am ashamed to admit it, I have never been to the Maritime Museum. I will however, remidy that by visiting and annoying my relatives shortly.

Regards Nick.


----------



## TonyAllen (Aug 6, 2008)

Good morning.I started to take my son when he was 3years old to the maritime museum and he now takes his son at 4years old [he is 36 now] he goes at leased 3 timea a month and my grandson loves it.when we first went it was in 2 little buildings on the dockside where the visitor center is now and they had barrels with small amounts of baccy in the top 2 inches and you could smell the barrels that had rum in them,it was much more hands on in those days and the guy who made ships in a bottle gave him a lesson and a couple of old salts had plenty of time for the kids, its not the same now its more hands off but still a great experiance.if you ever have the time on your hands please go,you wont regret it Regards Tony


----------

